# Rope Dance



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

These kids are unbelievable......

www.blip.tv/play/Ae+9MJOSSA%3E


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

One of the most awesome videos I have ever seen. Are you taking the video and is one of the girls yours? Is this at an Army-Navy basketball game?


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> One of the most awesome videos I have ever seen. Are you taking the video and is one of the girls yours? Is this at an Army-Navy basketball game?


No, I sure can't claim credit for that and nope, ..my Grand-daughter is only two. The video clip address was sent to me by a friend. Those kids are great aren't they...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Those gals are dadgum impressive. I got a lil motion sick watching the video but it was worth it!

-CC


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Remarkable!


----------

